# Which Salomon boots are right for me?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What board/bindings are you setting up? The Malamutes will pretty be almost ski boot stiffness, so if your entire set up is too stiff, you could actually lose some response when freeriding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently got a Rome Agent and Flow M-9 bindings. So not too stiff I dont think. Lemme know what you think...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i loved the *moots *for many years

i was actually sad to replace them! 

but now they're broken in, i am loving my Vans too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

With boots its gonna come down to opinion really. If you are looking for more support, purchase the stiffer one etc. Soloman makes good stuff and all of the above that you listed are excellent all around boots. Plus, Solomans tend to fit us narrow foot people real nice. :thumbsup: Good luck choosing.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

> Solomans tend to fit us *narrow foot *people real nice


i am not suggesting anyone to be telling mistruths here.... i simply wouldn't agree with this statement. i have _fred flintstone _feet and the _sal moots _were more than comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I would have to take your word for it. I have narrow feet and have a hard time finding boots that fit me. I have had good luck with Solomans in the past. I was also told this by an employee at a local ski shop but I will trust they work for wide feet as well. They do seem to be cut a good deal narrow to me though.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

<uselesspost>
Them's fighting words!
FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!

....


I got nothin really.
</uselesspost>


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw in that I have the solomon symbio's... love them... They have good enough flex so you don't walk around like a storm trooper but plenty of stiffness also. They only packed out 1/2 size during the whole week and felt broke in after the 3rd day....


Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

hey, do they still make the dialouges? i love mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

megladan said:


> hey, do they still make the dialouges? i love mine


i love my dialogues.
the only problem is with the lacing system. at the top, there is a locking mechanism that i have trouble with.
from what i've seen, they replaced this system on the '08 boots, fixing the problem.
(the locking mechanism i'm talking about is the pulling/ locking thing on the tongue, the final bit.)


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have the Synapse boots. I have narrow feet and these fit me great. I was of the impression as well that Salomon fit narrow feet well and that is why the also make wide versions of some of their models as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

to my knowledge the dialogues aren't particularly wide fit, but my feet are definitely not narrow and the boots fit wonderfully.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> I have the Synapse boots. I have narrow feet and these fit me great. I was of the impression as well that Salomon fit narrow feet well and that is why the also make wide versions of some of their models as well.


Most of their boots are narrower for sure. Im not saying all, but I have a hell of a time finding narrow enuf boots and sals have always fit me well.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

salomons F20. get those right there.


----------

